# Lets draw a Donkey



## Gkool88 (Feb 8, 2014)

Lets draw a Donkey

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuaFkHyCOZg

this project is a digitally drawn image in Photoshop that is recomposed in Adobe after effect to give it the simulation of being naturally drawn by hand on real-time
i wish you enjoy it


----------



## rotg20 (Mar 20, 2014)

cute.
thank you


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

Shades of Disney.


----------

